
Teenager threatened by a deputy after posting about her Covid-19 infection - guiambros
https://reason.com/2020/04/17/a-teenager-posted-about-her-covid-19-infection-on-instagram-a-deputy-threatened-to-arrest-her-if-she-didnt-delete-it/
======
denhaus
From what this article says, it looks like the Sheriff is going to get
absolutely vaporized in court. Putting the sheriffs faulty logic aside, it’s
just a poor strategic move to not just apologize...

------
guiambros
Title shortened to fit.

Original: " _A Teenager Posted About Her COVID-19 Infection on Instagram. A
Deputy Threatened To Arrest Her If She Didn 't Delete It_"

------
contingencies
Net result: further erosion of trust in public institutions in the eyes of the
young.

~~~
vondur
I don’t see how this is limited to young people. I also can’t believe the
police department is doubling down on this. In the end, it’s going to be the
taxpayers of the county who are on the hook for their police departments
ignorance.

~~~
stainforth
Pull the settlement from the police pension fund.

------
hncensorsnonpc
Disorderly conduct is a pathetic law corrupt police use for everything they do
not like. They do not care because they can shoot innocent people and get a
played vacation as a thank you. They never have to pay, people always sue the
state and the taxpayers pay for mistakes the corrupt cops do regularly. The
worst thing that can happen to a corrupt cop is they get fired but immediately
rehired in the next town. I saw many cases of this. The US police loves
criminals because they are a criminal gang.

